# General > Music >  Easter Ross easter Blues & Soul Festival

## medicinemusic

The Easter Ross Easter Festival

is all about access and inclusion for listener and player alike all are welcome afternoon sessions are free Evening Gigs are £5 workshops are only £2. the company of Artists are available to support and play with any one wanting to perform and rehearsal space is available. Bands small combos and solo artists wishing to play should contact ASAP to have a spot scheduled Click here with an idea of what you would like to do and which day  and Portmahomack is in driving distance and connected by rail let me know and we can pick you up from the station at Fern

Phone 01349 864432 or email rob@medicinemusic.co.uk 



Easter Ross Easter Blues & Soul Festival 
April 18 19 20 Caledonian Hotel Portmahomack
Web site and booking here 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/robert....te/page11.html


Please follow links to individual Artists web sites and info, find full programme and schedule below

9 Piece Soul Big Band 
Lights Out By Nine 

Impeccable Bottleneck 
Gypsy Dave Smith 

Guitar Driven Boogie
The Andy Gunn Band

Authentic Chicargo Swing Blues 
The Groove Injectors 

Powerhouse Blues/rock 
The Firewater Blues Band Featuring Stevie "Wonderful" Smith 

Delta Blues
Al Hughes

 This is the second year of the Festival and is  the strongest line up yet, it will take the same format of inclusion for audiences and support for artists that The Caledonian Hotel is famous for, with free afternoon gigs in the bar work shops and tutorials all weekend, and full band concert/Dances on every night in the Incomparable  dance Hall function suit. 

If you would like to play or perhaps your band would like to know how they would sound with a brass section, let me know and I'll schedule a spot and a rehearsal 

Special Accommodation rates available and there still is some room at the Inn but you will have to hurry to secure 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

